
Would you use sth like plnkr.co with WebPack+Babel+AutoRefresh but no npm? - wonglok831
Dear Web Engineers,<p>1. Would you use sth like plnkr.co with WebPack+Babel+AutoRefresh but no npm?<p>2. Would you also need collab feature on the editor?<p>3. What is the best strategy to produce a cloud coding tool for lightweight WebUI Prototyping?<p>Best wishes,
With Love,
loklok
======
acemarke
The best options right now for "real" code playgrounds are WebpackBin and
CodeSandbox.io, which recently collaborated on an NPM/Webpack bundling
backend.

